# Tree Identifcation



## Unicoidawg

Here is a good site to help ID your trees.

http://www.oplin.lib.oh.us/tree/index.html


----------



## Y.T.

Great site.  I like how it makes you narrow down your selection.  That in itself is beneficial to me.

Thanks.


----------



## outdooradventures44

very cool, Helped me nail down very quickly a bunch of service berry trees and a few eastern rosewood trees.  Hope the deer like the serviceberrys, cause the trees are loaded with them


----------



## TurkeyBird

Very neat tool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gsu51

Helpful tool


----------



## Head East

Thanks for the link!  My wife and I were out back today exploring the new property and I saw a tree I couldn't identify.   It had small clustered berries that were purple.   I asked her if she knew, but she didn't. I speculated some type of sumac.  Good guess!


----------



## Released123

Tried to pull up the site, wouldn't come up, said it was unavailable.


----------



## westcobbdog

I used to look at a site called Trees of Alabama and the SE, i think. 
It was an auburn university site.


----------

